# Datagridview?



## mib1 (8. Jan 2008)

Hi!

Bin ein relativ unerfahrener Java programmierer und habe eine Frage.

Gibt es unter java so wie in C# ein Data gridview oder muss ich das über einen JTable selbst aufbauen?

Der JTable sollte dann nämlich eine Dropdown box mit einer Datenbindung beinhalten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (Adapter oder sonstiges) welche erkennt, was abgeändert wurde und dies mit der Datenbank updatet / abgleicht?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2008)

Nicht wirklich. Das ist Handarbeit. Das mit der ComboBox erreichst du mit einem CellEditor und das Verfolgen von Änderungen mit eigenem TableModel.
Das DataGridView in C# ist auch eine Eierlegendewollmilschsau. Sowas wirst du in Java, in dieser Form, nicht finden.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowas wirst du in Java, in dieser Form, nicht finden.



Wieso nicht? Könnte doch sein dass sich schon jemand hingesetzt hat und sowas in Java abgebildet hat. Hab zwar auch noch nix dergleichen gesehen. Aber das heisst ja noch lange nicht dass es sowas nicht gibt.

- Alex


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch noch nie einen Alien gesehen, heisst nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt. 

Ich meinte, dass ein ganz anderes Konzept dahinter steckt. DataGridView in C# ist dermassen mit Funktionalität
überladen, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass jemand solche Gott-Komponente in Java machen würde.
In JGoodies gibt es irgendwas vergleichbares, das kommt aber an DataGridView nicht heran.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jan 2008)

Naja, wenn DataGridView so "überladen" ist, dann werden die wenigsten _alles_ darin enthaltene nutzen. Von daher wäre eine "Teilimplementierung" vielleicht schon ausreichend. 

Das JGoodies-Teil müsste "JGoodies Data Binding" heissen. Siehe www.jgoodies.com

- Alex


----------

